# وصفات طبيعيه لعلاج تسوس الاسنان



## rania79 (30 أكتوبر 2011)

*وصفات  طبيعيه   لعلاج    تسوس   الاسنان​*
*​*
*​ *

* 




​ *

* - التفاح ينظف ويبيض ويقوي الأسنان​*
* أكل التفاح النئ ينظف الأسنان و يبيضها و يقويها​*
*​*


* 



​ *

* -المريمية ينظف الأسنان ويزيل السوس​*
* مسحوق المريمية المجففة إذا فركت به الأسنان بواسطة فرشاه الأسنان ينظفها ويزيل السوس​*
*​ *


* ميرمية ​ *

* -2 ملعقة صغيرة مرمية طازجة .​*
* - 2 ملعقة كبيرة ملح طعام .​*
* يوضع  الملح مع اوراق المريمية و يدق عليهما بالة قوية​*
*  ( مثل يد الهاون ) لعمل  العجينة . ثم توضع العجينة في فرن دافئ حتى تصبح   صلبة . ثم تسحق مرة اخرى  لعمل بودرة . ثم تحفظ في علبة زجاجية محكمة   الاغلاق .​*
* هذا المستحضر مفيد جدا لصحة   الاسنان   حيث انه يمنع التسوس و يزيل صفرة   الاسنان   و البقع كما انه معطر جيد للفم .​*
*​ *




* 



 ​ *



* - مسحوق الفحم الناعم إذا فركت بهاالأسنان يبيضها ​*
* او-تسحق جيدا حتى تصبح مثل البودرة ثم تخلط مع معجون اسنانك وتفرشين اسنانك ​*
*​ *
* وتفرك به الأسنان جيدا​*
* تكرر هذه العمليه مرتين في اليوم يوميا​ *


* 



​ *





* - خل التفاح التمضمض به كل ليلة قبل النوم فعال لازاله بقع الجير والسوس ​*
*​ *

* 



​*
*​*
* - التمضمض بماء فيه ملح خشن يشد اللثة و يزيل بقع الجير والسوس عن الأسنان​*
*​*
*​*
*



​*
*​ *

* - السواك يحفاظ على بياض الأسنان و صحة اللثة ​*
* و يستعمل عود الارك اولحاء شجرة الجوز و هو السواك المغربي الذي يمنح اللثة لونا احمر زاهيا ​*
*​*
*- حكها بزبد البحر او ما يسمى ايضا بلسان البحر​*
*​*

* 



​ *

* رماد الخبز ​*
* المكونات :​*
*​ *

* ـ قطعة خبز أو بقسماط.​*
* ـ ملعقة صغيرة من عسل النحل.​*
* التحضير والاستعمال :​*
* تُحرق قطعة الخبز على النار حتى تصبح سوداء تماماً.. ثم تُسحق لتحويلها إلى رماد ناعم.. يخلط هذا الرماد مع عسل النحل لصنع عجينة.​*
* تستخدم   هذه العجينة في  دعك الأسنان. هذه الوصفة لها نتيجة باهرة في تبييض الأسنان   وإزالة مختلف  الرواسب والصبغات.. وستلحظين ذلك بنفسك بعد أول تجربة.​*
*



​*
*​ *

* بيكربونات الصودا…..​*
* هذه الماده فعاله في تبيض   الاسنان   لكنه يجب الحذر من تكرار استخدامها لانها تضر بسلامة اللثه.​*
*



​*
*​ *

* عصير اليمون….​*
*​ *

* ادعكي اسنانك يوميا” بكمية مناسبه من عصير اليمون سواء باستخدامه على الفرشاه​*
* او على قطعة من القماش او القطن​*
* ملح وليمون​ *

* وصفة عجيبة وببلاش لا تدفعى لها فلوس فقط خذي ملح واعصرى عليه​*
* قليل من الليمون وافركي اسنانك وشوفي الفرق في نقس الوقت​ *





* قشر البرتقال ​*
* افركي الجزء الأبيض الداخلي من قشرة البرتقال في الأسنان المشوّهة لإعطائها لمعانا أبيضا رائعا.​*
*



​ *


* عسل مع معجون الاسنان​*
* تجيبي فنجان قهوه وملعقه وعسل ومعجون اسنان (اي نوع)ثم تخلطي نصف الكميه عسل والنصف الثاني​*
* معجون ويفضل ان يكون المعجون اكثر قليلا وتخلطيها جيدا ثم تدعكى بها اسنانك لمدة 3 ايام​*
*​*​


----------



## MAJI (31 أكتوبر 2011)

وسائل ومواد طبيعية وببلاش 
 بس على كدة الطلبة مش راح تقدم لكلية طب الاسنان 
شكرا لتعبك
الرب يباركك


----------



## rania79 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

يا سيدى المهم اسناننا احنا
ههههههههه
ميرسى لمرووك
نورت


----------



## happy angel (1 نوفمبر 2011)

*ميرسى معلومات جميلة
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## rania79 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

ميرسى حبييتى
نورتنى جدا


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

rania79 قال:


> *وصفات  طبيعيه   لعلاج    تسوس   الاسنان​*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


*إيه ده هو إنتى طلعتى تبع جماعة المسواك ولا إيه ؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## rania79 (1 نوفمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه الله دة وصفة طابوعية
نورت


----------

